# Most fucked up paranormal thing you've ever witnessed



## 9263900263 (Jan 22, 2021)

We've all heard stories of weird noises or strange lights being caught on camera but those are generic and boring. What's a good story you've witnessed or your friend's cousin's sister's friend has witnessed that made you go "NOPE!" and decline to dig any further? 

Oujia boards are right there for me. Good or bad, messing with those things have too many bad stories attached to be worth the risk. Listening to a horror podcast from a few years back I came across a story of an especially asshole entity that tries to trick you and fucks with you if you contact it. Was the final nail in the coffin of listening to anything related to content about them, don't need names of demons on dark nights when the rains coming down hard.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jan 22, 2021)

Sometimes, I like sleeping in the closet (I have a futon, but meh). It's my workspace and it gives me a lot of comfort while working there. Sometimes I'll stay up until around 3-4 at night working on something and when I go to sleep around that time in the closet, for some reason, occasionally I get this feeling of slight paralysis with a tickle right in my back. It feels like someone or something is groping or touching my back, but I can't turn around or feel it. It's not as if I would break my back or something if I do, it just feels like I'm forced into that position. Every time this happens, I can't look behind me. I want to see if at least the entity that is doing this even exists and if so, whether or not it's a dude or a chick, not that that's really possible to do, but just out of curiosity.

Another thing that happens is sometimes when I try to go to sleep around these times also get a brief sense of scary visions of sorts. For a minute or so, I'll be having a thought and then the thought disappears and everything in the dark starts to become scary for some reason. You can't even explain why it's scary, it's pretty unexplainable. It's just like everything gets more extreme and dark or so for a minute and then I just break out of it instantly, like that. I open my eyes with a little bother and then somehow when I close my eyes I'm able to go back to the normal REM. These things don't happen frequently, but I'd say it happens enough where I just start to question it.

So yeah, that's my story. I don't know what the fuck is happening to me. I don't do drugs (often), I don't hallucinate, I do no crazy shit. Is my closet fucking haunted or something? I love sleeping in there, would be a shame if some spirit is trying to fuck me outta sleeping in there.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jan 22, 2021)

about 10 years ago, I had a window blind start rattling like crazy from another room. I could actually see it moving all around and banging against the window. it stopped as I got closer to it. The window was closed and fully sealed... no vents nearby or anything.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 22, 2021)

I see spooks every time I pass by the ghetto.
Does that count?


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jan 22, 2021)

Does this count?


----------



## JoshPlz (Jan 22, 2021)

I once took a shit that was out of this world.



The Pink Panther said:


> Sometimes, I like sleeping in the closet (I have a futon, but meh). It's my workspace and it gives me a lot of comfort while working there. Sometimes I'll stay up until around 3-4 at night working on something and when I go to sleep around that time in the closet, for some reason, occasionally I get this feeling of slight paralysis with a tickle right in my back. It feels like someone or something is groping or touching my back, but I can't turn around or feel it. It's not as if I would break my back or something if I do, it just feels like I'm forced into that position. Every time this happens, I can't look behind me. I want to see if at least the entity that is doing this even exists and if so, whether or not it's a dude or a chick, not that that's really possible to do, but just out of curiosity.
> 
> Another thing that happens is sometimes when I try to go to sleep around these times also get a brief sense of scary visions of sorts. For a minute or so, I'll be having a thought and then the thought disappears and everything in the dark starts to become scary for some reason. You can't even explain why it's scary, it's pretty unexplainable. It's just like everything gets more extreme and dark or so for a minute and then I just break out of it instantly, like that. I open my eyes with a little bother and then somehow when I close my eyes I'm able to go back to the normal REM. These things don't happen frequently, but I'd say it happens enough where I just start to question it.
> 
> So yeah, that's my story. I don't know what the fuck is happening to me. I don't do drugs (often), I don't hallucinate, I do no crazy shit. Is my closet fucking haunted or something? I love sleeping in there, would be a shame if some spirit is trying to fuck me outta sleeping in there.


Thats called sleep paralysis. Also possible carbon monoxide leak.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 22, 2021)

Null directly addressed me in chat once.


----------



## Lil' Hog (Jan 22, 2021)

The Pink Panther said:


> Sometimes, I like sleeping in the closet (I have a futon, but meh). It's my workspace and it gives me a lot of comfort while working there. Sometimes I'll stay up until around 3-4 at night working on something and when I go to sleep around that time in the closet, for some reason, occasionally I get this feeling of slight paralysis with a tickle right in my back. It feels like someone or something is groping or touching my back, but I can't turn around or feel it. It's not as if I would break my back or something if I do, it just feels like I'm forced into that position. Every time this happens, I can't look behind me. I want to see if at least the entity that is doing this even exists and if so, whether or not it's a dude or a chick, not that that's really possible to do, but just out of curiosity.


 Would you try to bang the ghost/spirit if it was a chick?


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Jan 22, 2021)

So ten years ago I'm sitting in my bedroom on the computer, as usual. I suddenly feel a compulsion to walk across the house to check the kitchen sink, because I know it's sprung a leak. When I get there, the hot water line has sprung a leak and is spraying a heavy mist under the sink. I turn it off and get it fixed. What a weird thing to happen.

Okay, so a month later I'm sitting in my bedroom on the computer, as usual, and the same scenario happens. This time it was the cold water line. I turn it off and get it fixed. Huh.

Okay, so an unknown period of time later, but probably within the year, I get a compulsion to go to the kitchen immediately because shit is about to catch fire. I know what you're thinking: "credulous fool smells burning food, thinks he has psychic powers" but you're wrong. It wasn't burning food, it was a smoldering power outlet from the '50s. And it had a very mild odor contained in the kitchen. Anyway, I ran double time to the kitchen, pulled out a cabinet because I *knew* the problem was there, and bam, outlet about to catch fire. I turn off the power at the utility box and call an electrician.

I never had any false alarms, just these three connected experiences.

It's probably all connected to the awful suicide of my relative in what became my bedroom.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jan 22, 2021)

Lil' Hog said:


> Would you try to bang the ghost/spirit if it was a chick?


Probs.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jan 22, 2021)

The Pink Panther said:


> Probs.


That reminds me of that Erowid trip report where a dude allegedly took a bunch of DPH and successfully fucked a shadow person.

Found it, it was psychonautwiki not Erowid.

Link
Archive


----------



## CobraPlissken (Jan 22, 2021)

Spoiler: ghost story or a contactless folie à deux episode? you decide...



Once I shared an apartment, but my roommate would only move in a couple weeks after I did. So for two weeks I lived in that apartment alone. Then some weird things started to happen.

At first, I'd hear noises coming from the kitchen, like someone opening and closing the cabinet doors. I chalked it up to weird acoustics; perhaps it came from the neighbor's kitchen, not mine. I wasn't used to the sounds of that new place, so I thought I would get used to them eventually.

A few days in, I started waking up with my bedroom door ajar. Thing is, I am very particular about closing doors behind me regardless if I'm alone or not. I like the feeling of turning a key and being locked in a safe room, of having complete privacy, as it was a luxury I wasn't afforded growing up. So it was weird to see that I seemed to not only forget locking the door, but that I also left it slightly open. I chalked it up to being distracted. So I made sure to focus while I locked the bedroom door that night before going to bed.

A few hours later, in the middle of the night, I woke up with this overwhelming sense of dread, just to find out I was paralyzed except for my eyes. I look at the door. It isn't ajar, it is FULLY OPEN AND THERE'S A SOLID BLACK HUMAN-SHAPED FIGURE STANDING THERE. 

I think, "It's only a nightmare, I'm just having a sleep paralysis episode" as I make the herculean effort of trying to move my paralyzed arm closer to my face to forcefully close my own eyelids, because I couldn't stop staring at that thing. I managed to move my arm and while it took what seemed like forever to do so, I could close my eyes while the figure was still there, static. I was afraid that it would pounce on me, or that I'd go crazy by just looking at it. Then I wake up. It's morning and I feel relieved...until I notice the door is open. I lose my shit. There was no way I opened that door.

I try to keep the skepticism: "Perhaps I sleepwalked?", I think, in spite of never sleepwalking in my life before. For the next days before the roommate arrives, I simply can't bring myself to sleep at night anymore. I started seeing little shadows scurrying around in my peripheral vision. "I'm seeing things because I'm tired", I tell to myself.

The day my roommate arrives, I have a family emergency that requires me to travel to another town. I don't even have the time to properly welcome my roommate as I had to leave in  a hurry. 

A few days later I'm back. My roommate — who didn't know about any of the things I went through in our apartment, as I didn't want to seem like a crazy person and well, we had no time to even properly talk in person — then tells me:

"I hope you don't think I'm crazy, but..."

And described the SAME things happening while I was away. Even the dark figure under the bedroom doorframe. My roommate thought at first that it was me arriving from my trip but quickly realized it wasn't even a person.

We tried to sleep at night but we'd hear the banging noises from the kitchen and were terrified of that figure appearing again. So once more I start sleeping during the day, as my schedule was more flexible, and my roommate slept during the night. We researched about that place (perhaps someone died there?, or something), tried to fish any info from the neighbors while trying to not sound like complete loons, to no avail. Even though nothing happened while one of us was still awake and had the lights on, we were always on edge.

The only thing that brought peace again to our lives was having some sort of witchcraft ritual in our apartment (my roommate had acquaintances in that "scene", the only sort that could take us seriously). I didn't want to stay for the ritual; even though I'd be normally curious about what it entailed, at that point I felt like I would have a nervous breakdown if I had my skepticism challenged again, if some sort of weird thing started to happening right in front of me., like shit moving on its own, or whatever. Thankfully, after the ritual, nothing weird ever happened again for the remainder of my time there, we both could sleep at night without any disturbances and I never saw anything like that again anywhere else.


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 22, 2021)

One night when I was a kid, I was in bed and I saw a bright purple glow coming from outside my window. I didn't look out there to see what it was because I wasn't too worried about it, I just stayed there and wondered whether it was my dad (?) or aliens. It was probably just something stupid.

Now I'm wondering if I did look out there because I vaguely remember seeing my dad's work truck in a purple glow.


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 22, 2021)

Joe Biden just 'magically' having TENS OF MILLIONS OF VOTES APPEAR IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT after Donald Trump was leading by RECORD NUMBERS on election day. REVERSE THE STEAL!!


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jan 22, 2021)

So apparently the night my grandma's sister died my grandma was lying in bed, heard breathing right next to her, then saw some apparition bolt through her living room
so that was...

something.
Edit: tbh this is the most believable one I've heard, because if there is hypothetically a spirit and soul, the time to see one would be right after the person died.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 22, 2021)

Wasn't there already a thread for this? I'm pretty sure there was and had a title like this.



Spoiler



Anyway, I was driving home from work one night, was like 3 AM, so there was no one else on the road at the time afaik. Then all of a sudden I see a big purple glow in the sky and think its a meteor or something, but then it started blinking rapidly, moved vertically then back up into space and disappeared. Freaked me the fuck out, sped home and that was that. Never took that route again.


----------



## гape (Jan 22, 2021)

i saw a doppelganger in the hallway when i was supposed to be alone


----------



## Lil' Hog (Jan 22, 2021)

Oh yeah, I have one.

Back when I was still in uni in another state, I used to see something when I was in bed. It was a huge person, all black, with not facial expression (much like those dolls you use for drawing poses).

My bed was located in a way that I could see the corridor and a bit of the living room's doorframe.

Either be trying to sleep or just on my phone, I'd see him peeking at me amd slowly hiding. It was creepy as fuck at first. I always go into panick mode when that happened.

And I say he was huge because the way he peeked (see picture). It wasn't the normal way, where you just lean your body to the side. No, I could feel like he was crouching a little (think as if you're trying to peek thru a 4 feet door, the way your body has to go into like a upside 'L' shape, pointing your head 45 degrees toward the ground).

It didn't matter if it was day or night, he would always appear. But it was very sporadic, like once every 2 months or so.


----------



## CobraPlissken (Jan 22, 2021)

Here's another story, but it didn't happen to me. It's been so many years I heard it but still gives me the creeps.



Spoiler: HE FELL IN THE MIRROR



According to my dad, this happened to my aunt, his little sister. They had a cousin — a 17-year-old boy — who liked to play with them when they were kids (my dad was 7 and my aunt, 3). My aunt was very attached to him.

One morning, she's in the bedroom and suddenly starts crying and screaming. My father wakes up (he slept in the same room) and my grandma rushes to the bedroom to see if she fell from her crib or something; she's still in her crib, crying out repeatedly "[cousin's name] FELL IN THE MIRROR! HE FELL IN THE MIRROR!!"

Neither of them could understand what she meant, and why she was so shaken about it. Shortly after, they are informed that said cousin, who worked in a construction site as a bricklayer's mate (it was the 50's, no one here cared about safety regulations or minors working, it was the sort of thing a healthy boy would do to help his family), fell down from a very tall scaffolding and didn't survive the accident.

Later in life, when she was able to articulate what she was trying to say back then, she explained she looked at a mirror that was in the bedroom and, as if it was a TV or something, it showed her cousin falling to his death instead of the reflection.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jan 22, 2021)

I've had two; the first was circa '85, when I was about 10, hiking with my cousin in da UP, close to Deer Park, about 5 miles from the campground.  In the summer up there the sound you hear mostly are flies and mosquitos; they can be thick enough to drive deer & horses mad.  And that's what we heard until everything went quiet; it was like someone had dropped a giant lead blanket over the entire vicinity.  I remember all sound vanished, even the noise of our breathing, but most noticably & especially the swarms of bugs that had been plaguing us; and it was sudden enough that it stopped us in our tracks.  At that point we both heard something from off the trail, about 50ft into the woods, among a logged-out patch of pine.

We both saw what I can only describe as something like the Predator cloaking device shimmer, man-sized, which then took off into the treeline at an unnatural speed, without kicking up dust, and then we heard something like a deer bounding across the dry, dead ground cover; and then the bugs and ambient noise returned to normal.  The temperature never changed, nor did a light wind coming off the lake.

The second happened in '04, somewhere between Samarra and Tikrit, when the MSRs turned black and we had to bivouac off the highway until daybreak before continuing our guntruck run to Mosul.  EOD and a Cav detachment had cleared a nice spot next to a date grove about 2km off MSR Tampa, and we posted up there for the night, with my own guntruck posted up at the ECP (entry control point) to our makeshift FOB.

Some months before, I hustled our armory & supply NCOs to find me a thermal AN/PAS optic for my M2 .50, which I could also mount on my 249.  I'd played with it a few times on the LSA, but it was always too bright & busy to really see much in the sky.  But that night, the entire local Iraqi power grid was down, with no moon, perfectly clear skies.... it gets dark in the desert.

When I finally was able to take a break, I hooked that thermal to my 249, popped out the bipod, and laid down in the bed of my guntruck, so I could look essentially straight up, and started fucking around with the modes & image gains.

The amount of shit flying around up there was crazy; faint meteor streaks turned into fireballs, I saw several satellites in less than 20mins, and spotted distant aircraft towards the horizon, probably hundreds of miles away.  All were easily identifiable, and nothing I hadn't seen before (except not with a super cool military-grade thermal scope).

And then I saw a goddamned UFO, doing UFO-type maneuvers, and obviously flying higher than the orbiting CAS over MSR Tampa, but definitely lower than the occasional meteor streaks.  It even did some shit like cloak/uncloak to the naked eye, and when it flew near stars it looked like star got lensed around the object.

I got my driver to take a look, and we took turns watching it for about 5 min before the object (which was apparently rectangular when motionless) went from a dead stop, to skipping over the horizon at an extremely high rate of giddyap, but not leaving any image artifacts you normally see watching hot/cold objects move quickly through thermal scopes.  The acceleration was so unnatural that we both said something like "HOLY FUCK!", and caught the attention of our platoon NCO, who put an end to our skywatching.


----------



## dorxter¼ (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm trying to think, but first thing that comes to mind is when I was 10 years old. Living with my mom and my then 2nd step dad, he had decided we were going to move about 200 miles away. I lived next door to my grandparents, plus I had friends, and didn't want to move so I was going to run away. Like really do it.  Our last day in our house was like December 20th or something . On the 19th, I had my whole room packed except to the side I had one small box and my school back pack. I can't remember what I put in those, but they were my "supplies". I thought about the best time to leave during the night. If I ever woke up at night, it seemed like it would be 1 or 2am or maybe 4 or 5am. So I figure no one would ever be awake at 3am. I set my alarm for then. I was going to take my box and back pack and walk out into the woods, never to be seen again (I guess).

3am comes, my alarm goes off, I wake up the sickest I've ever been. Was perfectly fine when I laid down. It was not stomach issues, but like full blown pneumonia. I had the thickest snot running out of my nose, throat was on fire and could hardly swallow, and I was hacking up the hugest wads of snot. Super weak, crawled to my mom's room and woke her up. She gave me some stuff and then I passed out in my bed. Could hardly move the next day. Watched as my room was packed up, including my little survival box and back pack and then laid in the back of the car covered up for the 4 hour trip. Basically stayed like that for 4 days. The plus side is I didn't have to help unload the trucks.

The weird thing about it is... for about the next 8 years, every year around December 20th, I'd get the same exact stuff. So I spent most all of my school christmas vacations in bed. Every year the symptoms got less severe, but still sucked. I just figured God was punishing me for trying to be stupid or something.


Next, about 6 years later when I was 16. I went back to my grandma's house for the summer as my grandpa found a 1974 Datsun for cheap and was giving it to me for my first car. It needed some work, so the plan was to get it fixed up and take some driver's ed lessons and then drive it back to my home 200 miles away.  In the middle of the summer, I had the car running, and my grandparents were going out of town for a few days.  They had my friend's mom that lived down the street to agree to stay there and "baby sit". So grandparents left, was just my friend and his mom there and she didn't care if we invited more people over to "have a little party".  So that ended up being my friend, his girl friend, and this other guy I knew. At 10pm his mom announces she's going to bed. I convinced everyone that I knew how to hot wire my Datsun (grandparents had took the keys) and that we should all pile into the 2 seater car and go for a joy ride.  So around 1am, we pushed the thing out of the driveway and way down our rural county road since the exhaust was loud and didn't want to wake his mom. The moment of truth came as I explained how you can use a screw driver to jump the solenoid for the starter and turn over the engine. Which I did. And the motor turned over, and over, and over... And after nearly draining the battery, I figured there must be more to starting a car than just putting power to the starter. 

So looking like an idiot, we started to push the car back. But right before that, about a mile away, there was one of those huge metal electric power grid towers. And suddenly.. you know those plasma lamp things that used to be popular in the 90's, you put your finger on it and the blue/pink tentacle electric bolt follows it around? Yea, kind of like that, only way huger going from the electric tower way up into the sky. It was some kind of blueish-greenish teal color and danced around for about 2 or 3 seconds, then stopped. All of us saw it and were like... well, freaked out.  I'm sure there's some explanation, but never seen anything like it since. And now I live on a hill that overlooks a whole row of those things and still, ain't seen anything like it.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jan 22, 2021)

dorxter¼ said:


> We started to push the car back. But right before that, about a mile away, there was one of those huge metal electric power grid towers. And suddenly.. you know those plasma lamp things that used to be popular in the 90's, you put your finger on it and the blue/pink tentacle electric bolt follows it around? Yea, kind of like that, only way huger going from the electric tower way up into the sky. It was some kind of blueish-greenish teal color and danced around for about 2 or 3 seconds, then stopped.



I've seen that sort of thing a couple times, along a rural stretch of really old power lines, running straight towards a farm about 3 miles off the county highway.  I drove past it every night from work, and it always happened before the evening electric storms in the summer, and once during an early spring snowstorm.

If I remember right, I could see the insulators on a bunch of those ancient poles were still glass, and the transformer at the road looked ancient too.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 22, 2021)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Does this count?


Lol, Stay Puft bukkaked the entirety of New York City.


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 22, 2021)

dorxter¼ said:


> And suddenly.. you know those plasma lamp things that used to be popular in the 90's, you put your finger on it and the blue/pink tentacle electric bolt follows it around? Yea, kind of like that, only way huger going from the electric tower way up into the sky. It was some kind of blueish-greenish teal color and danced around for about 2 or 3 seconds, then stopped. All of us saw it and were like... well, freaked out.  I'm sure there's some explanation, but never seen anything like it since. And now I live on a hill that overlooks a whole row of those things and still, ain't seen anything like it.







Did it look anything like this?


----------



## Gravemind (Jan 22, 2021)

Autism8675309 said:


> Oujia boards are right there for me. Good or bad, messing with those things have too many bad stories attached to be worth the risk.


Ouija boards are the fakest, gayest, "paranormal" shit ever and should only ever be enjoyed by retarded teenagers who don't know any better.


----------



## Miss Misery (Jan 23, 2021)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> I've had two; the first was circa '85, when I was about 10, hiking with my cousin in da UP, close to Deer Park, about 5 miles from the campground. In the summer up there the sound you hear mostly are flies and mosquitos; they can be thick enough to drive deer & horses mad. And that's what we heard until everything went quiet; it was like someone had dropped a giant lead blanket over the entire vicinity. I remember all sound vanished, even the noise of our breathing, but most noticably & especially the swarms of bugs that had been plaguing us; and it was sudden enough that it stopped us in our tracks. At that point we both heard something from off the trail, about 50ft into the woods, among a logged-out patch of pine.
> 
> We both saw what I can only describe as something like the Predator cloaking device shimmer, man-sized, which then took off into the treeline at an unnatural speed, without kicking up dust, and then we heard something like a deer bounding across the dry, dead ground cover; and then the bugs and ambient noise returned to normal. The temperature never changed, nor did a light wind coming off the lake.


Wendigo.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jan 23, 2021)

Let's Find Out! said:


> Wendigo.



Then we were lucky to make it out alive.  

There's a lot of places in the UP that are beyond fucking weird/creepy, and it's a bit like Alaska, in that there are more ways for nature to kill you than you'd find in wilderness downstate.


----------



## Miss Misery (Jan 23, 2021)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Then we were lucky to make it out alive.
> 
> There's a lot of places in the UP that are beyond fucking weird/creepy, and it's a bit like Alaska, in that there are more ways for nature to kill you than you'd find in wilderness downstate.


I've been all over the UP and I agree completely - there were spots that made the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Hell even photos of places up there can do it - after seeing pictures of Kitchitikipi I was too spooked to go there.

If you had been closer to the lake I'd suggest it could have been Mishibijiw, but what you described? Wendigo.

Or maybe Gitchiiwaabooz was in a funny mood and was just fucking with you.


----------



## 9263900263 (Jan 23, 2021)

Let's Find Out! said:


> I've been all over the UP and I agree completely - there were spots that made the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Hell even photos of places up there can do it - after seeing pictures of Kitchitikipi I was too spooked to go there.
> 
> If you had been closer to the lake I'd suggest it could have been Mishibijiw, but what you described? Wendigo.
> 
> Or maybe Gitchiiwaabooz was in a funny mood and was just fucking with you.


I'm fascinated by things like this. Land clearly has a personality to it's self, some times it feels welcoming and other times it feels like you're about to get your ass kicked by it. Where I live there's no real human predators and the land feels old and peaceful but there's days where something is watching you closely. There's nothing it could possibly be, it's just like the earth is having a bad day and tempted to bite your head off.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 23, 2021)

I was camping with my dad and a couple of his buddies seven or eight years ago in the deep backwoods of Minnesota. One night this vibrating orb of bright white light showed up above the treeline across the lake. It sat there for about thirty seconds, then shot across the lake in the blink of an eye. It hovered there for another thirty seconds and then shot straight up and disappeared. We all saw it and we were all sober.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 23, 2021)

Most of my personal issues are a paranormal


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jan 23, 2021)

Let's Find Out! said:


> I've been all over the UP and I agree completely - there were spots that made the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Hell even photos of places up there can do it - after seeing pictures of Kitchitikipi I was too spooked to go there.



That's a good one; the mummified sunken trees and clear-but-not water looked sepulchral & otherworldly to me.



Let's Find Out! said:


> If you had been closer to the lake I'd suggest it could have been Mishibijiw, but what you described? Wendigo.



For what it's worth, we were on a stretch of trail within periodic sight of Superior; maybe 1/2 mile away.  It was also at higher elevation, with taller sand bluffs than anywhere nearby.

We'd both imagined back then, that it was the day-ghost of a shipwrecked crewman, or maybe that of a lost French trapper.

Plus, that particular area used to be littered with visible wrecks, and I still have a collection of shipwreck wood.  Some could even be found quite some distance from the water, along older shoreline.

But the last time I was there, it was all gone.


----------



## dorxter¼ (Jan 23, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> Did it look anything like this?



No. And, at least at a mile away, was completely silent.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jan 23, 2021)

A red caped soldier of sorts in my room. It was around the time of one of the old Star Wars, and looked identical to an Imperial Guard, so it was my common sort of dream, Vivid, real seeming, but with a weird element. Cinema and reality were probably not merging.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jan 23, 2021)

dorxter¼ said:


> No. And, at least at a mile away, was completely silent.



Yep, you saw yourself some St. Elmo's Fire, but I think it's called different on land.


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Jan 23, 2021)

Lived in a haunted house once.  At night, I could hear footsteps across my bedroom floor and the room would get colder, but I never saw anyone there.  My childhood dog, who had slept with me the last 10 years, refused to go into my bedroom when we moved to this new house.  My family members and I would see a shadow figure sometimes.  Either at the top of the stairs or sitting on the living room sofa.  You couldn't make out any features, but it was clearly the silhouette of a man.  That house was a terror in other ways as well.  It got infested with rats and you could hear them running through the walls.  There were snakes outside that would come up on the back porch and rise up to look inside through the sliding glass doors.  And whoever lived there before had put red light bulbs in the bathroom (which, maybe used as a dark room, no big deal) AND the living room (wtf?).  The owner of the house was a lady who was a preacher and her husband had died (we presume in the house), so that might explain it.

My dad, who is a pretty no nonsense kind of guy, told me recently about him and his family (and their neighbors) seeing a glowing object land in a field near their house when he was a kid.  After it left, they all went over to where it had been and looked at the circle it had left behind.  It happened 60 years ago and he never mentioned it until recently.  He only told me about it when I told him about the "ufo" I photographed.  I didn't claim the object I photographed was an actual alien craft, but I was joking about it.  Still don't know what I photographed, but I wasn't even trying to photograph it.  I was trying to photograph a cool cloud shape (which unfortunately dissipated before I could get my phone out and snap the shot) and when I zoomed in, I discovered it.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 23, 2021)

Ive been dealing with the paranormal my entire adult life. Both good and bad. Mostly very bad experiences.

I dont want to talk about it. To do so would power level so bad.

One thing I learned by talking about it you are establishing a link for something else to come along.

I started to become more and more interested in Hinduism as a result. Why? Because it talks in great depth and detail how the spirit world works. Which was something missing in my previous faith (Christianity)


----------



## Quiet Guy (Jan 24, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Ive been dealing with the paranormal my entire adult life. Both good and bad. Mostly very bad experiences.
> 
> I dont want to talk about it. To do so would power level so bad.
> 
> ...


I would argue that another religion giving an explanation on how the spiritual world might work might not necessarily be a good reason to convert, as that explanation might be wrong, and even if the explanation isn't wrong that doesn't necessarily mean that Christianity is wrong. There is logical defense of Christianity in terms of historicity; I've been in the process of reading Evidence that Demands a Verdict for a while. In terms of the spiritual world I think it's fairly likely that it exists in more than four spatial dimensions and spiritual entities may mostly work within the laws of physics to perform miracles.

I'm guessing someone close to became involved in the occult. Would that be fairly accurate? From what I understand demons hate it when someone mentions the blood of Christ to the point where you can get demons possessing someone to reveal themselves if you exploit this, although I don't want to mislead you, so if you're interested in that I would recommend talking to a pastor who has been involved in an exorcism.



Mealy Mouth Spittle said:


> At night, I could hear footsteps across my bedroom floor and the room would get colder, but I never saw anyone there.


This was likely  a demon. I remember my Bible teacher mentioning a story about Hitler pointing in the corner of a room claiming that Satan was there, while the room was unnaturally cold. If you find the story doubtful, he also talked about an exorcism someone he knew performed, although I can't quite remember whether not the temperature dropped in that scenario. The point being, I believe unnaturally cold temperatures are often associated with demons.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 24, 2021)

Quiet Guy said:


> I would argue that another religion giving an explanation on how the spiritual world might work might not necessarily be a good reason to convert, as that explanation might be wrong, and even if the explanation isn't wrong that doesn't necessarily mean that Christianity is wrong. There is logical defense of Christianity in terms of historicity; I've been in the process of reading Evidence that Demands a Verdict for a while. In terms of the spiritual world I think it's fairly likely that it exists in more than four spatial dimensions and spiritual entities may mostly work within the laws of physics to perform miracles.
> 
> I'm guessing someone close to became involved in the occult. Would that be fairly accurate? From what I understand demons hate it when someone mentions the blood of Christ to the point where you can get demons possessing someone to reveal themselves if you exploit this, although I don't want to mislead you, so if you're interested in that I would recommend talking to a pastor who has been involved in an exorcism.
> 
> ...


No my father bought the house cheap.

Turned out the reason it was cheap was because it was haunted.

Bringing on a Catholic priest didnt help. Only made the thing madder.

You see it was a ghost of a dead slave whose master just happened to a distant ancestor of my fathers.

Christianity or anything related it reminded of its pain inflicted on it and got things worse.

It left me alone cause Im mixed but it wasnt fun to see my dad get sick for reason. Wake up paler then achey and tired. Car wouldnt start.

It was getting bad.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jan 24, 2021)

One time when I was a small child, this silent pulsating blue glowing entity showed up in my room at night just staring at me and wringing it's hands as I was trying to sleep. It wasn't sleep paralysis because I was fully able to move and I just kinda shot up and gazed at it in fear and confusion, eventually yelling out for my parents until they came to see what was going on and it fucking just phased out of existence before they came into the room. The weirdest part about the damn thing was it straight up just looked like my mom but all ethereal and force-ghost like. I called it my "other mommy" at the time because thats like the closest descriptor my small child brain could come to describing it and an intensely irrational sense of dread and unwelcomeness would come over me whenever my actual mom stood in the general part of the room where the thing stood that one night. I'm pretty sure other people had like experiences freakishly similar to this before but I've only like once or twice seen any stories that could be considered close to this experience. Please note this happened in a place nearby no graves or burial grounds of any kind, and it was in what was a relatively newly built house back then. I have absolutely no fucking clue what in the hell that thing was to this day. Every once and a while when I get that feeling of being watched when I'm alone, a little part of me worries it's whatever the fuck that thing was waiting for another chance to find me vulnerable.


----------



## FreakyFredsTrannyGranny (Jan 25, 2021)

So one time I saw a ghost hobo living in an asylum and... (just kidding)
Apologies for verbosity. Nothing really "fucked up" so idk if anything qualifies for the thread:



Spoiler: "See ya next time, kid"



When I was about 10 years old, we had a family cat named Oscar who was the most badass little dude in the world. Unfortunately his kidneys failed rather suddenly one night. Being a child, I couldn't take him to the vet, nor could I convince my parents to. They decided to put him in the basement "because cats like to be alone when they die" (???) and let his kidneys explode in isolation. I wasn't allowed to stay with him because it was a school night, so they made me go to bed. I'm an adult now and still sob if I think about it too much.

I was laying in bed, crying and looking out my window. Suddenly I saw a bright, small light which looked like a star, as though someone had plucked it from the sky and it was now floating right outside my window. Meandering slowly and pausing briefly, it floated up and out of my line of sight. Was absolutely not a firefly.

Mom and Dad came into my bedroom a minute later and told me they found Oscar had finally passed in the basement. Now for some reason I was allowed to see him (parents be shitty). His body was in the basement, directly underneath my bed, and right next to my bedroom window. I like to think the floating star was him saying goodbye, and hopefully "it's okay."





Spoiler: I said stop smoking!



TL;DR Mom died from alcoholism in 2016, I moved in with my uncle for reasons unrelated.

In the weeks after her death, we noticed some basic bitch poltergeist shit, like "wait this was here a second ago" and things disappearing/reappearing. One night my uncle and I were watching TV, both smokers at the time. My mom was a smoker in life too, and hated that I smoked.

So I'm sitting there with my cig between my fingers (like this). Suddenly my cigarette goes flying out of my hand, landing in front of me. I couldn't figure out the physics of how I possibly made that happen. I'm clumsy and drop shit, but the ballistics of the cig didn't make sense. It was like someone was standing behind my chair, took their finger and thumb and just boing! flicked it out of my fingers.

Embarrassed, I didn't say anything. My uncle and I sat there for a solid minute silently watching TV. As though he read my mind, he says, "I saw that. It absolutely looked like someone flicked it out of your fingers." And I said "THANK GOD YOU SAW IT TOO"

Edit: The biggest reason we suspected my mother of doing funky business is because of my uncle's friend, Heidi. She touted herself as a psychic of sorts; she could sense spirits and their details. I'm not convinced of such people's abilities, but I'm open-minded. She hadn't seen my uncle in years and he invited her to come visit and hang out. She'd "read" my uncle's house before and knew the entities in it; she refused to go into our basement because something real bad was down there (I believe her, even I could feel it). *She had no idea my mother passed away*.

When she came through the front door, we made very brief smalltalk. Heidi, unprovoked, said "There's someone new here. It's a woman, she's rather young, under 50? ... She's upset about something. She doesn't seem to understand yet that she's dead." (mom died in a palliative care stupor)

My uncle then said, "My sister passed away a week ago." Her eyes went wide and she said "Oh my god, I'm so sorry. It must be her."





Spoiler: The teleporting lighter



This was also after my mom died, I blame her. That trickster.

I always smoked on my way to work. I always made sure I had a lighter. That morning, I saw my lighter on the table in the living room. Was about to leave, suddenly the lighter is gone. It's just nowhere. I figured my uncle accidentally grabbed it since he left before I did in the morning. No big deal, I'll just pick up another one when I stop to get coffee. I put on my scarf and got in my car to leave.

Take off my scarf in the car and put it on the passenger's seat. Stopped to get coffee and a new lighter. When I finally arrived to work, I took my scarf from the passenger's seat, placed it on my lap, opened my car door, put my left foot out the door, was about to move my right leg, and out of fucking nowhere, the exact lighter I lost just... shot out by my legs. It was like someone was crouching outside of my car door, and as I went to get out of the car, they just threw the lighter from outside onto the floor by my feet/the pedals. It was not possible for the lighter to have been snagged in the scarf. Never figured that one out.

Uncle and I rolled our eyes a lot during that time period because these things happened so often.





Spoiler: Ghost in the Shitter



One day when I was a kid (like 13ish) I was home alone. I was sitting on the family computer doing my thing, with my dog sleeping on the couch next to me. Suddenly BAM! The bathroom door down the hallway slammed shut.

My mom had some bowel issues, and it wasn't unusual for her to come home from work and make a mad dash to the bathroom to have an explosive shit. So I figured it was her. (Looking back, I'm not sure why I thought that, since I didn't hear her car, or the front door open at any point). I kept sitting at the computer and shouted "Hey Mom!!" But no response.

Time went by, and I couldn't hear any noise and the door was still closed. I knocked on the door and said "Hello? Mom? You okay?"  I was worried something had happened, so I opened the door and discovered that I was still alone in a house full of closed windows.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 25, 2021)

So ur with ur honey and yur making out wen the phone rigns. U anser it n the voice is "wut r u doing wit my daughter?" U tell ur girl n she say "my dad is dead". THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jan 27, 2021)

One day I was driving along Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719, heading to Bearmeat's Indian Den to pick up some native arts and crafts, when I experienced some kind of vision or hallucination: it was as if a huge battle was raging, with various factions clashing on the road: there were confederate flags, swastikas, Kekistan flags and Canadian flags everywhere. Some of the fighters were dressed as pro-wrestlers, Warhammer space marines and anime characters. Many had obviously studied the blade, or were members of the I.N.C.E.L. terrorist group. The actual fighting was mostly girly slapping, and cries of 'no, you' and everyone calling each other faggots and retards.
I turned right around, and haven't been anywhere near Bearmeat's since that day.


----------



## Wraith (Jan 28, 2021)

I saw a fat girl with bad hair grow her hair out, take responsibility for herself and loose weight and stop being obnoxious. ... What, this is me. Of course I do a stupid joke.
Anyway I have family members that claims all sorts of paranormal crap but I think they're idiots.


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 28, 2021)

About 2 months ago I had an almost-out-of-body dream where I felt like I was drifting up out of my sleeping body in bed at around 4 AM(I had just woken up 15 minutes prior for the bathroom) and the cat really did not like that I was doing this and was meowing very loudly in the middle of the night up at the spot where I felt like I was floating. This woke up the person I was sleeping with, which kind of snapped me back into my body, and the cat shut the fuck up right away. So if astral projection is real, and cats seeing paranormal shit is real, it should be noted that cats really do not like seeing their humans splitting in two.


----------



## Big Guy (Jan 28, 2021)

>Go camping with friend
>Shooting guns innawoods and just having fun
>Friend disappears for a day
>Search and search but I can't find him
>He wanders back into town after a while
>He's acting weird
>He won't tell me what's up when I keep pestering him about it
>Keep asking him
>"Haha I wouldn't worry about it Big Guy"
>Hair stands up on the back of my neck
>Gut feeling tells me to run
>Run away
>Friend chases me
>Hide behind a tree
>Lose him
>Run down a ravine to a stream
>See some old clothes
>Check them out
>They're my friend's clothes and there's blood on them
>Search his pockets for his wallet
>No wallet
>Only thing in his pockets is a blood stained folded piece of paper
>Must be a note
>Open it up to read it
>Ounce of weed taped inside
>Score!


----------



## CheckerBoardPattern (Jan 28, 2021)

So the building I work at used to be my city's old police department. It was built in the 1930's and sat empty for about ten years before my employer bought it and turned out into our office. The jail was in the basement of the building and is used for storage nowadays. Of the four jail cells all but the one in the back have had their doors removed over the years. Cell 4 still has its heavy as fuck iron cell door the key for which was lost ages ago which sits ajar most of the time. 

When I say this door is heavy, I mean most of our smaller staff have to lean into this thing to move it and it makes this God awful squeal as it moves. Just adds to the generally creepy vibe of the jail. Nobody likes going down to storage because it's spooky if you believe in that kind of thing. Of course the rumors about the building being haunted are rampant due to the age of the building and the vibe the jail gives off. Had a few folks in my time there day they experience stuff, point out shadows on the security cameras. I typically ignore that crap.

Anywho, middle of last year, I was doing some catch up work with two of the other folks and we stayed way late. Not super uncommon by that point due to being short staffed thanks to the devil virus. We decide to take a break, make some coffee, and bullshit for a bit. The breakroom door is right next to the stairs that go down to the jail and I see the light is still on down there. So I poke my head down into the jail, give it a glance and cut the light out on my way back up.

We make our coffee, kick back and start laughing about some dumb shit from earlier in the day that had happened. I'm mid sentence when we all three hear a loud squeal come from the jail. We all stop dead because we immediately recognize the sound as the door to cell 4 being moved. Problem is we're the only 3 in the building and that door takes a good bit of force to move. No rat or anything is gonna budge it.

One of the guys and I grab a flashlight and flick the light in the jail on, listen for a minute before heading down. Sure enough, back of the jail is Cell 4s door sitting there a little wider than it was before. I go down and give the door a tug, and I don't know if it was legit or because I was freaked out by the situation but the door seemed harder to move than usual. The door makes the same exact squeal we'd heard as I pull it to. We use the flashlight to look around for anything that might have caused it and we find nothing.

We get back up to the break room and the guy who went down with me says he's going to dip out for the night because fuck that shit. I stay for another couple hours with my co-worker finishing a project and we don't hear anything else.

I told my boss about it and he says oh yeah it's haunted. Gives me some sort of story about a guy in the 70s that hanged himself off the door and stays around the jail. I disregard it as bullshit.

I still haven't been able to figure out a good reason why that for why that door moved and it's one of the very few "paranormal" experiences I've been unable to reconcile.


----------



## Quiet Guy (Jan 31, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Bringing on a Catholic priest didnt help. Only made the thing madder.
> 
> Christianity or anything related it reminded of its pain inflicted on it and got things worse.


Would it really be surprising if a demon reacted that way, though?


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 8, 2021)

Sometimes I wake up in bed wondering why I have blood on my hands I go to wash my hands and turn on the TV to hear a news report about 10 people being murdered ripped apart mutilated


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 16, 2021)

I know a former helo guy that has a crazy paranormal story about some shit he saw during Operation Desert  Fox. He had launched around sunset from his boat and was sent to an area inside the enforced no-fly zone to check on some targets just outside the exclusion zone that had been hit by B-1s and hornets. He was supposed to be part of a 2 ship flight to go do the assessments but his wingman had a major electrical issue on start up so they decided to just push and have him go alone but handed him over to the JSTAR on station just incase shit went wrong they could vector help towards him. His flight goes fairly normal until he's checking on the 3rd and penultimate strike target for a damage assessment. The target had been an electrical substation that was powering an Iraqi army encampment that had also been hit. He put his FLIR on the area and saw what looked like a tall, lanky man on all fours slowly walk/crawling around one of the destroyed electrical units, kind of like how a dog circles an empty food dish. 

Our dude was weirded out a bit and showed his pilot who seemed annoyed almost with being made to look at some silly shit while he was busy handling the chopper and keeping situational awareness in a potential battlespace. When they got within 5 miles of the thing, he claims it stood up on it's legs and took a lean to the left as if it were looking out in the darkness for them, while they didn't have any lights on. Once again he tried to show the pilot who made it known he didn't want to know about shit unless it was shooting at them. They start to circle and he swears he can see this thing in the grainy black and white lean in the opposite direction of their slow circle, as they got within 3 miles the thing then looked like it laid down on its stomach  and then it bolted about 20+ feet and disappeared. Then, as he was starting to verbalize what he had seen the chopper hit a good bit of wind and some sand, making the pilot then gain altitude before having their electrical systems start to behave erratically for a few seconds  before normalizing.  The headed back to the boat and when they go there he handed over the tapes they recorded to and found out they had been fucked up somehow and weren't useful, so they had an S-3 that was heading out take a look to verify the damage. His pilots claim they never saw shit and that the wind and electrical shit weren't too out of the ordinary for the middle of the Iraqi desert and figured he must have just seen a big ass wild dog. But my guy claims it had to be 9 feet long and it had a very humanoid look to it.

He gets mad when I tell him to tell his Arabian Chupacabra story to new people


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jul 16, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> I know a former helo guy that has a crazy paranormal story about some shit he saw during Operation Desert  Fox. ....  His pilots claim they never saw shit and that the wind and electrical shit weren't too out of the ordinary for the middle of the Iraqi desert and figured he must have just seen a big ass wild dog. But my guy claims it had to be 9 feet long and it had a very humanoid look to it.
> 
> He gets mad when I tell him to tell his Arabian Chupacabra story to new people


I've caught the side of a similar conversation from some armor cav guys, who where hanging around between runs up at the MWR tent while I was waiting for an internet booth to open up.  It was pretty late, nobody else was around, and I was close enough to hear them over the generators.

They were having an intense debate about a potential VBIED (suicide taxi) which had approached their TCP  (traffic control point) earlier, the difficulty they had lasing/ranging it, and the fact that the car showed up as deep cold through their thermal scopes.

But what they couldn't agree on was where it went; from the sound of it, in the space of time it took to switch between imaging modes, with a squad of M2 Bradley's watching, the haji cab did a 90° turn at speed to vanish behind a lone garage-type building.  But when they got eyes on the other side less than a minute later, it was gone & one crew was adamant that it didn't have anywhere else to go, other than in a ditch.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 19, 2021)

It was in 2013, That split second light flash in my own bedroom where it was completely dark and then it lit up right in my eyes like the room had inverted colors. Ever since then, I forgot that date on where it happened because the day itself wasn't significant enough to me but it probably happened in the summer, it gave me anxiety when I'm in a completely dark room leaving me to turn some lamp on at night every time I sleep.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 19, 2021)

The only specific incident that happened to me was almost certainly just sleep paralysis, but it still scared the shit out of me anyway. At the end I'll gloss over something my mom told me she witnessed, which is more interesting.

So, I was sleeping in the bedroom facing a wall and my friend started talking to me from the couch a bit across the room. I was annoyed but it wasn't that unusual for him. Guy starts saying weird shit though...things that don't make sense, dark things... I can't remember exactly but even thinking about it now gets me spooked. Whatever it was made me realize it wasn't my friend at all, but someone impersonating him.

With authority in my voice but fear in my heart, I point blank said, "What are you?" This thing gets fucking pissed, but like sanctimoniously, more offended and outraged than anything. With a voice like an explosion it screams "How dare you!" It starts saying something else, like explaining its name or title or rank or something, but I'm already trying to move and can't. But that inability didn't last long, I ripped myself out of it and got the fuck out of that room.

I almost immediately felt like a retard because I knew it had to be a dream but I didn't understand how it could happen while I was awake. Later I learned more about sleep paralysis and that explained away virtually all doubt as to what the experience was. 

I had been trolling my very spiritual friend by pretending to be possessed earlier, and he thought I "opened myself up" to something supernatural. I stopped taunting my friend after that.

As for my mother's experience, she was parked outside by a school across from a motorhome park. She was checking her phone or something at the time, and was alone at night; no traffic, no pedestrians. She suddenly sees this black creature, like a humanoid beast just phase into existence before her very eyes. It darts around at impossible speeds for a large creature of its size and shape, erratically moving but almost like it's searching for something. As it darting around it keeps disappearing and reappearing like its presence is unstable. It moves around other parked vehicles, into some bushes by the park, then travels away going in the direction behind where she was parked (behind her).

That lasted for the better part of a minute according to her. I believe her but I just wish I saw it myself.


----------



## qu_rahn (Jul 19, 2021)

One time I was thinking of a person and then they texted me
That was wild!


----------



## MadStan (Jul 19, 2021)

This one story out of Chicago still makes my blood freeze.

There was this family living together and the father went out that morning to get bread.  A delivery truck hit him and killed him instantly. The family was distraught and tried to sue the bread company for the death but the coroner found drugs in the mans system and deemed he had just walked across the road.

Anyways the family a few months later started noticing the sound of a truck going past their house every morning at the exact time the bread truck would - but there was no truck.

Soon they started telling their friends about it who would come over to the house and they too would hear the truck but there was nothing there.

One observer noted that a the exact time each morning meant that they would be in church on Sundays so asked if they had ever heard it on Sunday - and they said no, they were at Church that one day.

So, one Sunday the family stayed home to see if they would hear it on a Sunday. At the exact time like every other day at 9.34am instead of hearing the Truck they heard a voice saying:

"We don't deliver on Sundays".


----------



## Gregor Samsa (Jul 19, 2021)

The spookiest thing to happen to me was a weird premonition dream I had. I was a kid (prob 7 or 8 ) and I had a dream of a woman going through the closet in my room facing away from me. She had a gauze going around her head. After I woke up I told my parents the dream I had, they didnt think much of it. After I got back from school my parents tell me that my grandma and grandpa were in a car accident and they would be home shortly. They come back, grandpa's neck was in a brace and my grandma had her head patched up with a strip of gauze. I lay down in my bed and my grandma comes in my room to get some things from my closet. It was exactly as I dreamt it. I got so scared for some reason and ran to my parents and told them. They seemed scared but told me to pay no mind, that it was just a coincidence. Everytime I tried to bring the subject back up they would get angry and told me to shut up.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Jul 19, 2021)

When I was a kid, I always got a distinctly uncomfortable feeling whenever I went to visit my cousins (from my mother's side). They all lived in this big house their father had built. Anywhere I went in that house, I felt like I was being watched. They lived out in the sticks, near a very small town (which also had some pretty weird vibes-the place was dead by 7:00 PM, not a car or person in sight and most businesses were closed by then too) and at night, the silence could be deafening. And that only added to my unease. When I would spend the night there, I'd have horrific nightmares that were always centered around fire. The only time I ever saw something was when I got up one night to use the bathroom. On my way to the stairs, I saw this black shape out on the porch. It was 2:00 in the morning and below zero outside, so I couldn't think of any reason someone would be out there. Before my eyes, it just vanished. It was gone. That same night, I had a dream about that house burning to the ground. I told my mother about it a few days after, and about the generally uncomfortable feeling I always got in the house, and she told me that years before, the property the house was built on used to be a campground that was owned by my uncle's family. They had a fire in the late 70s, and several people had died.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Jul 19, 2021)

the hallways of my house are set up in a manner that at night, while sitting in a specific area of the living room, looking towards the wall with the tv, if a car drives on the eastbound lane, therea a person sized ghost that zooms from the bedroom to the foyer in the corner of your eye. obviously an optical illusion but itd got me everytime when i first moved in.

its always fun when we're hanging out and someone blurts "what the fuck was that?!".


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Jul 19, 2021)

Wouldn't say this is fucked up, but I would sometimes see the shadow of my long deceased childhood dog in places where I knew nothing else could have caused such a shadow.


----------



## MadStan (Jul 19, 2021)

I was once convinced there were elves living in our home. Or some other small midgets or something - who knows.

I'd hear them when I was watching TV or doing something else.  I'd look around but couldn't see anything. And at night there would be crying and then it would suddenly stop. Sometimes I would be with my wife in the car and hear them there, too. 

I finally confided in my wife and told her about what I was hearing and she said to me "Honey, those are your kids".


----------



## weegrumpy (Jul 25, 2021)

Thank you Estrogen said:


> The spookiest thing to happen to me was a weird premonition dream I had. I was a kid (prob 7 or 8 ) and I had a dream of a woman going through the closet in my room facing away from me. She had a gauze going around her head. After I woke up I told my parents the dream I had, they didnt think much of it. After I got back from school my parents tell me that my grandma and grandpa were in a car accident and they would be home shortly. They come back, grandpa's neck was in a brace and my grandma had her head patched up with a strip of gauze. I lay down in my bed and my grandma comes in my room to get some things from my closet. It was exactly as I dreamt it. I got so scared for some reason and ran to my parents and told them. They seemed scared but told me to pay no mind, that it was just a coincidence. Everytime I tried to bring the subject back up they would get angry and told me to shut up.


Oooh, I had a similar experience, back in 95 I was working in a care home, it had stained glass at the main door, at the entrance where it was big enough to have a sofa.
in July and august whenever I was walking by I would have a vision from my POV. The sunlight coming through the stained glass beaming beautiful colours onto the walls. It was about five pm and I would’ve been getting residents ready for their evening meal. I would be interrupted by one of my colleagues to tell me my brother was here to see me.
he was there to tell me that he found my dad was dead, and I had to come with him because the police were at dads house.
this became true on August the ninth 1995. Dad had died of a burst oesophageal varacies and bleed out. He was a heavy drinker after we lost mum in 89.
later one of the girls had seen him the day before he died at the pharmacy to buy gaviscon (like pepto bismol), he told her that he’d been drinking a bottle a day
fuck, I’m crying rn


----------



## Tovarisz (Jul 25, 2021)

Spoiler: Forest Wisp?



Last year I was walking around a forest with my girlfriend, it was late autumn, i snapped some pictures of the trees and of her sitting in the leaves, a week later we looked at the pictures and noticed I cought something weird, a green glow behind one of the trees, thing looked about how I imagine a wisp to look like, a ball of green light with no real shape.

Never really could explain it, the scariest explanation though is that it's not some forest ghost/wisp/fairy but rather that I cought the glow of a green laser pointer, which would mean someone was aiming at me and later at my girlfriend from behind the trees, one picture I snapped there was a weird glowing green dot on her pants.

I think I'd rather it be a wisp than some nutjob poacher aiming at us with a hunting rifle.





Spoiler: Goodbye



The most believable paranormal story I've ever heard is one my grandma told me, one day sge hear the doorbell, went to check who it was but no one was there, few minutes later she got a call that a close relative of hers had died that day, she always assumed he came by to say goodbye.





Spoiler: Illumination



Twice in my life I have encountered a strange phenomenon at night, it was when I was young, once at my home and once when I was out camping where suddenly everything became illuminated with insanely bright, white light from unknown source, it lasted a solid second or two and then back to darkness, no idea wtf it was, of I had to guess I'd say UFO or freak lightning show during clear weather


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 27, 2021)

I don’t remember this because I was like a fucking toddler but my family all swear to me it’s legit and looking back on it, it’s pretty bizarre.

I had a great grandfather who I never met because he died years before I was born. My family would call him Pop-Pop. My parents have said multiple times when they put me to sleep they would hear me over the baby monitor asking “Pop-Pop” if I wanted to “play with trucks.” Apparently, my great grandfather also worked on trucks as a side hobby. Where I would have gotten this information in my child-mind is beyond me.

This all sorta sticks out in my head as something I or my family will never explain, but it makes me feel positive that there may be something more to life.


----------



## Naturally (Jul 27, 2021)

My (now-deceased, but long after the fact) father was going through a major health scare at the time, and there was a possibility he was just plain going to die. Cancer related. He ended up having a dream, an extremely vivid dream which was rare for him, where he was in his childhood neighborhood and a bunch of people he knew - friends, family - all of whom passed away, were calling him inside to come hang out with them.

He said he was about to go inside and then thought, "Wait, all those fuckers are dead. Why would I wanna hang out with them anyway?" and just went back to whatever he was doing in the dream.

Soon after he had a pretty major recovery and went on to live another 20 or so years. My mom was convinced it was some kind of prophetic dream. 

As for me, I used to have a commute home in the early am. I used to tune the car radio to static (in some beat up clunker van) because the roads were completely dead at that hour -- no one out in the streets, no lights on, I'd go driving through some woods-flanked highways and I could often get home without seeing another car the whole time. So, the static thing was me pretending I was living in some post-apocalyptic wasteland. (Hey, I liked Fallout.)

One time, while doing that, I started to hear 'HELP ME' cries coming through the static. Just a couple times, and that was that. It never happened again.

Go figure.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jul 27, 2021)

A couple years ago I participated in a Ouija board session at a convention panel. It was for the game Sally Face, which, if you don't know, is paranormal-themed. The hosts decided to break the board out and asked everyone in the audience to hold hands and close our eyes so the energy would be optimal. We did as told and ended up making contact with the friendly spirit of a 16-year-old named George. He died by getting hit by a car and was a fan of Dragon Ball Z. I found it kinda endearing that he was a weeb like the rest of us and was just hanging out.

Anyway, all was going well until one of the hosts decided to ask if there were other spirits around. George said yes. Hosts asked if any of these other spirits wanted to harm us. He said yes again. Hosts basically went "oh shit" and promptly ended the session.

Now, could George have been trolling, or was the whole thing bullshit? Maybe. I kept my eyes closed the whole time, so I couldn't see if the hosts were moving the planchette in a suspicious way or anything. They seemed genuinely spooked though.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Jul 27, 2021)

R.A.E.L. said:


> A couple years ago I participated in a Ouija board session at a convention panel. It was for the game Sally Face, which, if you don't know, is paranormal-themed. The hosts decided to break the board out and asked everyone in the audience to hold hands and close our eyes so the energy would be optimal. We did as told and ended up making contact with the friendly spirit of a 16-year-old named George. He died by getting hit by a car and was a fan of Dragon Ball Z. I found it kinda endearing that he was a weeb like the rest of us and was just hanging out.
> 
> Anyway, all was going well until one of the hosts decided to ask if there were other spirits around. George said yes. Hosts asked if any of these other spirits wanted to harm us. He said yes again. Hosts basically went "oh shit" and promptly ended the session.
> 
> Now, could George have been trolling, or was the whole thing bullshit? Maybe. I kept my eyes closed the whole time, so I couldn't see if the hosts were moving the planchette in a suspicious way or anything. They seemed genuinely spooked though.



That sounds like bad news...I think "George" was something evil trying to worm  its way in but had to back out once you caught him by asking further questions.  Demons in pretty much every religious tradition are very legalistic, unlike ghosts.  It's far too convenient that it had similar interests and "just wanted to talk".

I don't have much to share but this one stands out to me:

I went on a walk along a nature trail into a local marsh last summer (wooden boardwalk) and once I reached the end of the trail it just_ felt_ wrong.  The birds had stopped singing and the insects stopped bugging me as well, and I looked down....apparently someone decided to take the time to burn "666"* into the wooden platform.  I can't think of many times where I've felt more uneasy or afraid than I did then.

I could sense there was something utterly evil lurking there and it didn't want me there.  I immediately left quickly, carefully and respectfully and it became another normal nature trail again.

*Note that "666" in and of itself it means nothing, the "666" in the Bible is just an early Jewish Christian numerology code for the Roman Emperor Nero....but with the right intent any symbol, especially one like this can be used for evil. I don't know what the author of this  original work was up to but I think they got more than they bargained for.


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 28, 2021)

Once I was driving down the road and saw someone driving the other direction who looked exactly like me, had the same hair, same jawline, same nose even the same glasses and he was driving the same model and color car as me. Some time later I walked to my car in the parking lot only to discover that I had walked to the wrong car. My car was in the space diagonally adjacent to it. This car was the same model, same color and when I compared the license plates they were only one digit apart. I guess we can't all be special snowflakes.


----------



## FatalTater (Jul 28, 2021)

Had a wall hanging that kept falling down. It was pretty well attached so it made no sense for it to fall, plus it wouldn't just be dropped to the floor where it was, it would be across the room. 
Once I saw it fall, or rather I saw it go straight off the wall for a couple feet before falling at an angle to the floor. 
I put it somewhere else and no more problems. Not sure what was going on there.


----------



## Jimbobaggins (Aug 25, 2021)

One day I was looking online for any spots to explore around my city. Stubbed upon a old graveyard with a haunted "witches grave". So I headed out to graveyard with my camera. It was in a forest next to the river. It actually had some newer graves in it but most were from the 1900s. So then I found the  "witches grave", it was a very old stone looking brick in the middle of 3 trees in a triangle. In the middle of the stone there was a small hole with "offerings" in it, covered by a piece of rusty iron. After taking a few pictures of it, my camera battery had died. It was charged fully a few days ago and i never had this problem before. I then left a bit freaked out.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Aug 25, 2021)

Was playing Ultima Online one stormy night, and just as the wolf hour approached I was attacked by a PK. I fought him and managed to kill him. And then.. then a ghost literally appeared above his corpse, it turned towards me and said OOooOoo Ooo OOoooOoo


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Aug 25, 2021)

My oldest sons wife had a baby boy on the 13th, so I went down for a visit and to help out.
They had bought their home last year right before Covid struck, so this was the first time I had really seen the house. It looks to be built in the late 60s/early 70s.

I kept seeing all sorts of odd little things out of the corner of my eye. The place is built on several levels, and there are single steps and stairs everywhere. I would see shapes duck in and out from behind the steps, in corners, windowsills, EVERYWHERE.

But I wasn't bothered by them, and neither the other children or the pets seemed uncomfortable at all.
I didn't want to bring it up to my son and his wife, they have enough going on now. But I would like to know if they've sensed anything odd about the house, and learn more about its history.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Aug 26, 2021)

Cheesegirl78 said:


> My oldest sons wife had a baby boy on the 13th, so I went down for a visit and to help out.Even now when
> They had bought their home last year right before Covid struck, so this was the first time I had really seen the house. It looks to be built in the late 60s/early 70s.
> 
> I kept seeing all sorts of odd little things out of the corner of my eye. The place is built on several levels, and there are single steps and stairs everywhere. I would see shapes duck in and out from behind the steps, in corners, windowsills, EVERYWHERE.
> ...


Sounds like a benevolent spirit or stone tape haunting.  I don't like to talk about the other things that can cause these types of apparitions....suffice to say they feed on fear and use it to their benefit., Thankfully that is clearly not the case here..

When I was in my teens, two of our family pets died (21 year old cat and 8 year old Bassett hound who sadly developed cancer) I saw small. cat/dog sized apparitions on the stairs and other places out of the corner of my eye for at least a few years before I went to college.

Even now when I visit my parents for dinner and stay late into the evening their current cats sometimes get fascinated by and stare at a random corner high up or a patch on the ceiling.   No idea what they're seeing but it must be friendly given they never puff out, hiss or act aggressive/scared, if anything they are very calm and interested.


----------

